# Fish id???



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I caught this today while bass fishing. I believe it's a pike. Correct me if I'm wrong. But if it is, how the heck did it get in the pond I was fishing. I was deep in some woods fishing a pond that's over 40 years old. Maybe a lot older. He smashed a speed craw right off the side of my yak























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pike fo sho. Crazy.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

How did it taste?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Apparently is called a pickerel or southern pike. First time I've ever heard of such a fish. Just when you think you know all the freshwater game fish we have in these parts you discover a new one. I wonder how big they get


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

It's commonly called a jack fish also. It is a Non native introduced in the south as game fish. But after its small growth and lack of table quality efforts to populate where stopped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I used to catch those on Black Lake in Louisiana, the locals called them chain pickerel. According to locals they don't get much bigger than what you caught. They did love smashing chuggers and buzz baits.-Mike


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Caddy has more than a few pickerel too.
Tight lines
1fisher77316


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

you should see the teeth on this bad fella.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I caught some pickerel as a kid, but haven't caught one in a LONG time now.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I used to catch them in Livingston and we called them Chain Pickerel.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep chain pickerel. Native fish that like small grassy or weedy spots usually found in ponds and oxbow sloughs.
Absolutely vicious and come like a fright train to hit a bait.
That's a big one.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

East Texas is pretty much as far west as they go. Have seen a few. I have read that Dangerfield and Caddo have a bunch.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/wild/species/cpk/

*"Distribution* *Chain pickerel are distributed along the Atlantic coast of North America from New Brunswick and Nova Scotia south to Florida. The species is found in the Mississippi River drainage from the Gulf Coast as far north as Illinois and Indiana, and may be found in Gulf drainages as far west as the Sabine and Red rivers in Texas.*


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> Yep chain pickerel. Native fish that like small grassy or weedy spots usually found in ponds and oxbow sloughs.
> Absolutely vicious and come like a fright train to hit a bait.
> That's a big one.


The excact environment he came out of


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

brucevannguyen said:


> you should see the teeth on this bad fella.


I believe that there is a Grinnell (choupique) not a Pickeral.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Chain or grass pickerel in sa's picture.
Bruces's picture looks like a Grindle different and gets much bigger.
It looks different from most grindle a I have seen.
A lot more contrast and bars to it.
In spawning time one sex gets an eye spot on the tail like a redfish.
With weird glowing colors around the black spot.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

capone said:


> It's commonly called a jack fish also. It is a Non native introduced in the south as game fish. But after its small growth and lack of table quality efforts to populate where stopped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We called them jacks also. Caught them all the time when we were fishing for black bass.


----------



## TxSlammin (Apr 11, 2008)

Chain Pickerel for you pike looking one and the other is grinnell, shoe pick, bowfin


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I always knew them as Chain Pickerel, or pike. I use to catch them every now and then in the early days of Toledo Bend through the 70's. They could tear up a spinnerbait.


----------

